# Strainge Record Light



## Bud33 (Jan 26, 2006)

This morning when I got up both or my R-15's had their record lights on. I went thru my program lists and to do list and could not find anything showing as being recorded. The lights remained on for about an hour. 
After the lights went out, I checked and there is no indication that anything new was recorded or programmed.
I have had 10E8 since 10/25/06
Any ideas???


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

Check your Showcases.


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

I have had the same issue and nothing recorded on my R15 also. I don't know what caused it but, everything else seems to still be working fine on it. :shrug:


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

Bobman said:


> Check your Showcases.


Ok, that makes since.


----------



## Bud33 (Jan 26, 2006)

Bobman said:


> Check your Showcases.


Nothing new there either...


----------



## Anthony (Dec 16, 2002)

Ditto. Light on - nothing new in.


----------



## RenHoek (May 25, 2006)

Me too, noticed it as I was getting ready to leave this morning. Must be a conspiracy.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

Mine was on when I got up at about 7AM. 

I decided to try recording two things at once and see what happened.

When I hit "R" on the second show, it asked me if I wanted to continue recording or stop. I told it to stop, and the record light went out.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

I believe they do incremental downloads of the Showcases. It may have been downloading one, then stopped when you turned it on. It wouldn't show in Showcases until it's been completely downloaded. That's my guess anyway.


----------



## saxon2000 (Oct 25, 2006)

Bud33 said:


> This morning when I got up both or my R-15's had their record lights on. I went thru my program lists and to do list and could not find anything showing as being recorded. The lights remained on for about an hour.
> After the lights went out, I checked and there is no indication that anything new was recorded or programmed.
> I have had 10E8 since 10/25/06
> Any ideas???


Do you have Superfan? Since the update, my R15 has decided to start recording Shortcuts, the NFL Sunday Ticket games in 30 mins or less. I think it comes in slices. I am interested to know how to stop it, as one R15 has only one tuner hooked up as it is in a difficult spot to get a second coax to it.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

I do have Superfan, but I thought the box had always recorded the Shortcuts.

Does it really take till Wednesday for them to all come thru?


----------



## LI-SVT (May 18, 2006)

Bud33 said:


> This morning when I got up both or my R-15's had their record lights on. I went thru my program lists and to do list and could not find anything showing as being recorded. The lights remained on for about an hour.
> After the lights went out, I checked and there is no indication that anything new was recorded or programmed.
> I have had 10E8 since 10/25/06
> Any ideas???


I saw the same thing. My R15 was in standby and the orange light was on. I had no scheduled recordings though. As soon as I powered up the R15 the orange light turned off. There were no new shows in My VOD. I did not check the Showcases.


----------



## Kichigai (Mar 21, 2006)

Oh good, I am not the only one it happened to last night.

I thought my r15 had busted.


----------



## MercurialIN (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm sure others have already figured this out, but it's new to me, so perhaps it may be new to a few others as well. I noticed the record light was on, on my R 15 the other night, knew I had nothing scheduled and figured it must be a showcase, but there was no indication as to what it was, so I went to the quick menu and settings, then setup and info and test, clicked on that, tabbed over to system test and clicked on "run test". When I did that it said that "Project MyWorld" or some such stupid nonsense was recording on channel 1010 or something, and to run the test the recording would have to be interrupted and did I want to do this? I went ahead and selected no, and let it continue recording. Although other then NFL Blitz I have yet to find anything in Showcases I even want to click on let alone actually watch. Anyway at least now when the record light comes on and I have nothing scheduled I can easily find out what it is recording for the showcases.:eek2:


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

MercurialIN said:


> I'm sure others have already figured this out, but it's new to me, so perhaps it may be new to a few others as well. I noticed the record light was on, on my R 15 the other night, knew I had nothing scheduled and figured it must be a showcase, but there was no indication as to what it was, so I went to the quick menu and settings, then setup and info and test, clicked on that, tabbed over to system test and clicked on "run test". When I did that it said that "Project MyWorld" or some such stupid nonsense was recording on channel 1010 or something, and to run the test the recording would have to be interrupted and did I want to do this? I went ahead and selected no, and let it continue recording. Although other then NFL Blitz I have yet to find anything in Showcases I even want to click on let alone actually watch. Anyway at least now when the record light comes on and I have nothing scheduled I can easily find out what it is recording for the showcases.:eek2:


You mean you're not following the travels of those funny little girls, meeting their MySpace friends all over the world? Personally I can't wait for the next episode.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

I think the motivation of that one girl, to find indy bands worldwide, is pretty contrived.

If this were real life, one of them would probably be after exotic pharmaceuticals.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

MercurialIN said:


> I'm sure others have already figured this out, but it's new to me, so perhaps it may be new to a few others as well........ Anyway at least now when the record light comes on and I have nothing scheduled I can easily find out what it is recording for the showcases.:eek2:


That's a good idea to see if the R15 is just acting weird or if it's recording a showcase. Very good idea.



Wolffpack said:


> You mean you're not following the travels of those funny little girls, meeting their MySpace friends all over the world? Personally I can't wait for the next episode.


:lol:


----------



## Lantian (Aug 26, 2006)

the only thing that makes sense is the showcases


----------



## MercurialIN (Jul 17, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> You mean you're not following the travels of those funny little girls, meeting their MySpace friends all over the world? Personally I can't wait for the next episode.


:lol:


----------

